# Is my puppy Black & Cream or something different



## chump (Mar 14, 2006)

Is my puppy black and cream, or is she different colours?


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

she looks black/tan to me


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

black and tan


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

There really is no 'cream.' Genetically, it's all tan whether the dog appears silver, red, etc.







I'd say black and tan.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Yep, I agree with the others. Black and Tan. 
Also agree with Jamie's comment. "Cream" really is a shade of tan when it comes to GSDs.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

the pup appears to be B/T but may lighten up significantly to what some describe as black and cream, but i doubt it.

B/C:
http://breederinfocenter.com/images2/20020118204038_170751_5.jpg

where i understand that you guys are saying cream is a shade of tan, i disagree that red is (?). i've seen some dogs listed as red that appear to be just a richer shade of tan... but my dog in unmistakably red...

this:
http://warnerhaus.com/db5/00413/warnerhaus.com/_uimages/haylee.jpg

vs. 

this:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v705/camerafodder/famcompgs6.jpg


----------



## chump (Mar 14, 2006)

I also told that her father is a White GSD. Would you still consider her a Purebred? I had someone told me she wasn't


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

looks blk/tan to me


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: chumpI also told that her father is a White GSD. Would you still consider her a Purebred? I had someone told me she wasn't


A White GSD is still a purebred GSD. So yes, I'd say she's still a purebred GSD.


----------



## chump (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Is my puppy Black & Cream or something differe*

Just what I thought, someone when I was walking her, tried to tell me she wasn't


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Is my puppy Black & Cream or something differe*

Because her father is a solid white? No, white is just a masking gene in GSDs. The white just covers up his true colors. Under the white he could be black & tan or another color.


----------



## chump (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Is my puppy Black & Cream or something differe*

Yup just because the father is Solid White


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Is my puppy Black & Cream or something differe*



> Originally Posted By: chumpJust what I thought, someone when I was walking her, tried to tell me she wasn't


Isn't it awful there's so many experts walking down the street. I swear some people just need to talk...


----------



## chump (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Is my puppy Black & Cream or something differe*

Yeah way to many experts out there in this world. I had someone ask me one time what kinda of dog is she, I'm like german shepherd. The lady is like oh I have one of those at home


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Is my puppy Black & Cream or something differe*

^thats even funnier to me. like a guy who asked if my coated boy was a belgian tervuren. of course i said no but then he replied that its his favorite breed. i could only think that if its his _favorite_ breed, then he should darn well know that my boy isnt one


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Is my puppy Black & Cream or something differe*



> Originally Posted By: chumpYeah way to many experts out there in this world. I had someone ask me one time what kinda of dog is she, I'm like german shepherd. The lady is like oh I have one of those at home












that is too funny, she doesnt know what kind of dog she has????


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Is my puppy Black & Cream or something differe*

The pup pictured is a black and tan with the white spotting gene causing white spots on the chest and feet.



> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> where i understand that you guys are saying cream is a shade of tan, i disagree that red is (?). i've seen some dogs listed as red that appear to be just a richer shade of tan... but my dog in unmistakably red...


Genetically both are "black and tan". Tan pigment can vary from very light (cream/silver) to deep orange red, and is governed by genes located at a different locus from the dog's general color (e.g. sable, black & tan, bicolor, etc...). Regardless of depth of tan pigment, the dog's genetic color is still black & tan.


----------



## chump (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Is my puppy Black & Cream or something differe*



> Originally Posted By: Betsy
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: chumpYeah way to many experts out there in this world. I had someone ask me one time what kinda of dog is she, I'm like german shepherd. The lady is like oh I have one of those at home
> ...


Also something else that's funny is my ex gf, has a mixed bred GSD and Chow. Her parents and her always said that the dog was part police GSD and that it's a kind of bred, I just rolled my eyes


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Black and tan, pretty puppy!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Is my puppy Black & Cream or something differe*



> Originally Posted By: Chris WildThe pup pictured is a black and tan with the white spotting gene causing white spots on the chest and feet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting. i assume pigment is genetic tho? meaning two black/cream dogs arent likely to throw a pup as rich as those photos i linked right?

can a dog be registered as black/red, black/cream etc?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Is my puppy Black & Cream or something differe*



> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> interesting. i assume pigment is genetic tho? meaning two black/cream dogs arent likely to throw a pup as rich as those photos i linked right?


It could happen. It depends on the dominant and recessive genes they carry. Generally though faded pigment seems to be dominant in most cases, so while richly pigmented dogs can throw offspring with faded pigment, faded pigmented dogs rarely throw offspring with correct pigment.



> Originally Posted By: Camerafoddercan a dog be registered as black/red, black/cream etc?


Yes, but they are still more laymen's terms than techical terms. The color options on AKC registration forms do NOT accurately represent the genetic colors of the dogs.

To illustrate with a non-dog example... Human eyes come in brown, blue and green (green and brown co-dominance producing hazel).

My blue eyes are a different shade from my father's blue eyes which are a different shade from his father's blue eyes and his mother's blue eyes... but ALL of us are still blue eyed... not brown, not green.

The same goes for black and tan GSDs. They can come in different hues of "tan" but from a genetics standpoint they are still black and tan. They are not sable, black or bicolor (the only other color options available on the agouti locus).


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Is my puppy Black & Cream or something differe*

thank you Chris!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Is my puppy Black & Cream or something differe*

Excellent dissertation Chris, I learn something new every time I read one of your posts. 

The pup is darling BTW! My first GSD, Lucky, was a Black and Tan with faded pigment, her sire was also white. She was a purebred GSD as white is simply another color of GSD.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Is my puppy Black & Cream or something differe*

Mandalay is black/tan with an larger amount of black. She also has those white patches like on her tummy, the inside of her legs..ya know, the normal. 

Someone told me she was a "tri-colored Shepherd". Tried to tell me that this tri-colored line derived from a purebred shepherd that was mated with Bernese Mtn Dogs and have created a "new breed of Shepherd". 

ROFL. I love talking to dog "experts" that I find wandering through the pet stores.


----------



## chump (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Is my puppy Black & Cream or something differe*



> Originally Posted By: MandalayMandalay is black/tan with an larger amount of black. She also has those white patches like on her tummy, the inside of her legs..ya know, the normal.
> 
> Someone told me she was a "tri-colored Shepherd". Tried to tell me that this tri-colored line derived from a purebred shepherd that was mated with Bernese Mtn Dogs and have created a "new breed of Shepherd".
> 
> ROFL. I love talking to dog "experts" that I find wandering through the pet stores.


Tri-Colour shepherd







Or the you're dog must be mixed with a smaller dog, it's to small to be a GSD


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Is my puppy Black & Cream or something differe*

Kayos has been called a brindle by a vet too. Cracks me up, she is clearly a black and tan blanket back. She does have a white spot on her chest from the white spotting gene. Kayos is the dog on the right in my avatar.


----------

